# Xikar Accessories... Great or Hyped?



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Since I've wondered into the cigar world, Xikar was the first brand name I heard. I'm finally in the market for a legit cutter and torch lighter and have looked into Xikar's accessories. 

I'm looking at the Xi1 cutter & Element lighter, each for $48. 

Are their products just as good as any other but with a larger pricetag or do they live up to the hype and their name?

Thanks.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Xikar makes good products and you will pay accordingly. It's a matter of preference. I've got cheap stuff that works as well as expensive stuff and I've had both that break. Don't feel so bad if you lose or break the cheap stuff.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Since I've wondered into the cigar world, Xikar was the first brand name I heard. I'm finally in the market for a legit cutter and torch lighter and have looked into Xikar's accessories.
> 
> I'm looking at the Xi1 cutter & Element lighter, each for $48.
> 
> ...


I own the Xikar Element lighter and it is hands-down the best lighter I own (beats out Lotus, ronson, etc). Though $48 is a little pricey. I got mine for $22 on the devil site. The best part about Xikar is the warranty. the first one I got stopped working properly after a few months. I took it to my local BM and they tinkered with it for a few minutes but it still wouldn't work. So he gave me a brand new one right out of the display case. Didn't need a receipt, didn't need a warranty card - heck I didn't even buy the original one from him. Xikar's warranty cannot be beat.

I think the one I got from CBid was a lemon, because the one my BM replaced it with has worked flawlessly for the last three years. Also - the fuel reservoir on this thing seems to last forever.

Overall, it is the most reliable, consistent torch I own (and the punch on the bottom is pretty sweet too!). I would highly recommend one. (Xikar should be paying me for this post...)


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

x1 and element owner here. both are my go tos!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

My fave cutter is my Xikar...hands down...

The lighters...not so much. They work but I prefer my Ronson. Can't beat their warranty though!


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Great input, thanks guys!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Xicar makes good products and backs them up. They are a little pricier, but by no means the most expensive.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, might actually get the Xikar ELX instead of the Element. Is this just a "new and improved" version of the Element, because they look almost identical.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Xicar's warranty is the only good thing.

Their products suck. Every punch, cutter, and lighter I have bought has crapped out repeatedly. After returning their products over and over I have moved on to better quality brands.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have owned a Xikar cutter for 7 years now with zero problems


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I own 3 different Xikar cutters, 1 lighter, and 2 hygrometers and they all work flawlessly. The warranty can't be beat and neither can their products. I trust no brand more!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Xikar makes some good stuff as I have 6 of their lighters and 4 of their cutters but have never paid the retail price for any of 'em. Great deals for Xikar at that bidding site, and at those prices, I love Xikar.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Hey guys, might actually get the Xikar ELX instead of the Element. Is this just a "new and improved" version of the Element, because they look almost identical.


Yes


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had a couple Xikar cutters for years and they've always worked great. In fact, I almost exclusively use their V cut for my cigars. It's been going strong for years.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

voiceoverguy said:


> I own the Xikar Element lighter and it is hands-down the best lighter I own (beats out Lotus, ronson, etc).


In comparing my 6 xikar lighters directly against my 6 lotus lighters, the lotus lighters would get the nod as the fit and finish seems to be a notch above xikar.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xikars break all the time... But they get replaced free.... So as long as you have several accessories to use until your Xikar gets replaced they are great...


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Personally I use a Robson lighter that was $4 and a Cuban Crafter's cutter that cost $15. Honestly, I don't really see the need to but expensive accessories. They work just as good as ant Xikar product I have used.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

I Bought my son a Xikar Lighter for around $80, and I concurr with him, my $30 Vector is much better. But that is personal preference. My Xikar V-Cut? Yopu'd have to kill me to take it. Cuts perfect every time. So, I guess, everyone had different perspectives. One thing for sure, great warranty!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a couple Xikar lighters- they're decent, but not what I would refer to as pantydroppers. I wouldn't say they are the Gurkha or accesories though :biggrin:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Personally I use a Robson lighter that was $4 and a Cuban Crafter's cutter that cost $15. Honestly, I don't really see the need to but expensive accessories. They work just as good as ant Xikar product I have used.


In theory I agree but I also enjoy collecting cigar accessory and especially like having variation and seek accessories with different functionality at varying levels of quality.

I have 3 Ronson's:
I'm a Ronson supporter and advise everyone to get at least one. My oldest is from 2005 and is still going strong. But, it has its limits and is backup lighter for me because of the lack of fuel window and smaller fuel capacity.

I have 2 Perfect cutters (1 stainless steel body and 1 aluminum body):
These are a couple of my favorite cutters but the fit and finish on these is a step below my Xikar zx cutter (for example). I got the zx for $25 and it is favorite cutter at the moment.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> I Bought my son a Xikar Lighter for around $80, and I concurr with him, my $30 Vector is much better. But that is personal preference. My Xikar V-Cut? Yopu'd have to kill me to take it. Cuts perfect every time. So, I guess, everyone had different perspectives. One thing for sure, great warranty!


I really like Xikar products but I would not be comfortable paying the asking/msrp for many of them so I find the model I want at a price I'm more comfortable with.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> I really like Xikar products but I would not be comfortable paying the asking/msrp for many of them so I find the model I want at a price I'm more comfortable with.


LOL, got "caught up in the moment". While taking my 19 year-old back to college..."Wow, Dad, I really like that lighter"...Sappy dad "If you like it I'll get it for you"....


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> LOL, got "caught up in the moment". While taking my 19 year-old back to college..."Wow, Dad, I really like that lighter"...Sappy dad "If you like it I'll get it for you"....


Lol.
Sorry Rick, I should have added some context to my comments because I'm speaking from my lighter buying addiction perspective because I buy so many lighters (that I don't need) that I try to find them all below MSRP.

If I were normal and only had a few lighters, I would have no real issues paying the asking and I certainly understand buying your son a nice lighter.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Lol.
> Sorry Rick, I should have added some context to my comments because I'm speaking from my lighter buying addiction perspective because I buy so many lighters (that I don't need) that I try to find them all below MSRP.
> 
> If I were normal and only had a few lighters, I would have no real issues paying the asking and I certainly understand buying your son a nice lighter.


Thanks Ken, BTW, he goes to school in Palos Heights...your neck of the woods.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks Ken, BTW, he goes to school in Palos Heights...your neck of the woods.


Very Cool!! The world keeps getting smaller.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Ky70 said:


> In comparing my 6 xikar lighters directly against my 6 lotus lighters, the lotus lighters would get the nod as the fit and finish seems to be a notch above xikar.


I would concur. I have had my lighter for about 6 years and although it works all the color on the side in the rivets is worn off and it looks horrible. The cutter I have is about 8 years old and started getting dull. I sent it back to them and they sharpened the blades and sent it back. Good as new!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

rbelcastro said:


> I Bought my son a Xikar Lighter for around $80, and I concurr with him, my $30 Vector is much better. But that is personal preference. My Xikar V-Cut? Yopu'd have to kill me to take it. Cuts perfect every time. So, I guess, everyone had different perspectives. One thing for sure, great warranty!


I'm cheap and have been using the same cutter for waaayyyy too long. I was considering a 2nd cutter and looked at the v-cuts. Is there any advantage to them over standard cutters? I was worried that the smaller cut would allow for more tar build up on some of the bigger and stronger variations..


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

LGHT said:


> I'm cheap and have been using the same cutter for waaayyyy too long. I was considering a 2nd cutter and looked at the v-cuts. Is there any advantage to them over standard cutters? I was worried that the smaller cut would allow for more tar build up on some of the bigger and stronger variations..


I v-cut more than any other cut. For me it provides a more concentrated profile of the cigar I am smoking. I have not noticed any Tar build up.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> I v-cut more than any other cut. For me it provides a more concentrated profile of the cigar I am smoking. I have not noticed any Tar build up.


Thanks for the heads up...I haven't had a v cutter for many years and can't remember the experience. Sounds like that will be my next cutter.


----------



## FlyingDog88 (Nov 13, 2013)

i love my xi2, my stratosphere lighter on the other hand doesn't seem to want to light unless the flame is adjusted almost all the way up. Isn't really a big deal i just leave it where its at and fill as necessary.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I only use Xikar cutters. When they start dulling, I mail them back to Xikar for like $2-$3 and a week or so later I have a brand new, in-the-box cutter. I had an X8 cutter that cut hundreds of cigars for two years before it even began to go dull.

To be honest, it wasn't even really dull. I think I just wanted a new cutter :smoke2:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

hype. the quality of their lighters is rubbish, their cutters are so/so and i've used one for years before going to pallio, their mtx is nice, it's what I use now, i've replaced the seal on my 5 count travel humidor twice now because it's broken twice. every experience I've had with their CS has been awful. Xikar is a rubbish company that gets by on their vaulted CS and that's jumped the shark too.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never had any issues with their customer service or warranty returns. Friends of mine also buy Xikar and have never had an issue. I mail back the item with the completed warranty form and within two weeks I have a brand new replacement product, no issues, no questions asked, every time without fail.

Yes, some of their stuff is junk, but some of it is really nice, especially their cutters. I mean, it's hard to argue with a no-questions-asked, unconditional lifetime warranty. This is on ALL of their products, lighters, cutters, hygros, humidifiers, etc....


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Those Cuban Crafter cutters also have a lifetime warranty. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

gsantarelli1 said:


> I've never had any issues with their customer service or warranty returns. Friends of mine also buy Xikar and have never had an issue. I mail back the item with the completed warranty form and within two weeks I have a brand new replacement product, no issues, no questions asked, every time without fail.
> 
> Yes, some of their stuff is junk, but some of it is really nice, especially their cutters. I mean, it's hard to argue with a no-questions-asked, unconditional lifetime warranty. This is on ALL of their products, lighters, cutters, hygros, humidifiers, etc....


palio has the same warranty. I've never had good luck with their CS or their products


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Bought a Xi1 many many years ago when I started getting "serious" about cigars. Still using it and probably my go to cutter (mainly because I've had it so long and I'm just comfortable with it). I am thinking about sending it back to get it sharpened, but I have been hesitating because I don't really want a "new" one, I just want the blades sharpened (I think I read somewhere that the older ones had blades with better steel, but that could be rumor).

I have tons of their lighters. Like any lighter, they will eventually stop working or get really fussy, but that's the beauty...send it back and get a new one. It's all made in China.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> hype. the quality of their lighters is rubbish, their cutters are so/so and i've used one for years before going to pallio, their mtx is nice, it's what I use now, i've replaced the seal on my 5 count travel humidor twice now because it's broken twice. every experience I've had with their CS has been awful. Xikar is a rubbish company that gets by on their vaulted CS and that's jumped the shark too.


I've always said that palio > xikar for cutters. But I may be changing my mind on that. Several months ago I picked up that xikar ZX cutter and it is one fine cutter. Cuts just as well as the palio but has an advantage because it cuts bigger ring gauges with ease (up to 64) where the palio is a tight fit with anything over 54. Also, I love the thinness if the xikar zx and prefer the more solid feel.

Received a xikar v cutter last week and that thing is seriously nice. Solid construction and gives a wonderful clean v cut. So I'm pleased with the cuts of the xikar ZX & VX as its on par with my palio and I prefer the fit and finish of those 2 Xikars. I prefer the palio to the tear drop styled Xikars.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> I've always said that palio > xikar for cutters. But I may be changing my mind on that. Several months ago I picked up that xikar ZX cutter and it is one fine cutter. Cuts just as well as the palio but has an advantage because it cuts bigger ring gauges with ease (up to 64) where the palio is a tight fit with anything over 54. Also, I love the thinness if the xikar zx and prefer the more solid feel.
> 
> Received a xikar v cutter last week and that thing is seriously nice. Solid construction and gives a wonderful clean v cut. So I'm pleased with the cuts of the xikar ZX & VX as its on par with my palio and I prefer the fit and finish of those 2 Xikars. I prefer the palio to the tear drop styled Xikars.


I have the ZX and their V cutter and I couldn't be happier. Seriously good cutters. My experience with Xikar's customer service has been excellent as well.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bought an XTX Double lighter, and it's already on it's way back. Wouldn't light. At one point I thought it was going to explode. 

I guess I should be eating my words, eh? :banghead:


----------

